
Algorithmic Botany: Publications - dhotson
http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/
======
lioeters
I love it! From a quick glance down the list, I already found a beauty:
Animating Persian Floral Patterns.

[http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/persian-
flowers.pdf](http://algorithmicbotany.org/papers/persian-flowers.pdf)

